# V52 error on Comcast HD Channels



## OSXFreak (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a Tivo Premiere running Software Version 20.3.1-01-2-746

As of sometime today, we are no longer getting the HD channels from Comcast but instead getting the v52 error. I've checked a variety of channels and nothing.

Standard non HD channels work fine.

Has anyone had this same issue, or something close, is there a FIX?

Thanks

Chip


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

See the massive "Losing all channels" thread.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

The only time we had a V52 msg was on our MoCa-connected XL2 box which was doing a very, very long network connection update (hours long) to Tivo. Something must have gotten stalled in the update and it just hung. I believe the connection in progress was shown in the Settings > Network status. 

Finally I unplugged the MoCa power, left it for 20 min or so, plugged in again and all was fine after that. Our XL4 on the same network did not get any V52 msgs and the problem channels on XL2 were fine on XL4.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I had this V52 problem with both of my Tivos a couple of weeks back. It happened a few times over just one day and (fingers crossed) hasn't been back since. But I have Charter. I don't think these tuning issues are the cable company (because, as you see from the other threads about this, many of us have had this kind of problem with all different cable companies). I think it's something with Tivo but, from what I hear, it seems like they don't want to acknowledge that.

It's also not the tuning adapters or CABLECard, as they would have you think because, otherwise, it wouldn't keep happening with both of my set ups at the same time each time I have tuning issues. 

When I had the V52 error issue that day it was just like when I had it happening early this year for a long time, off an on but with different messages and error numbers - not all the channels. It was pretty random for me among the HD channels.


----------

